# Heya!



## MadAsMice (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey! My name is Maddi, and I'm thinking about getting mice so I thought I'd check out the online mice forums to see what kind of advice and information I could find. C:
I'd love to have a longhaired mouse with some sort of pattern to its fur.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome Maddi from a fellow NZer


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcomeany


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

